# Gliptone Carnauba wax cream



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

WHAT IS IT?

Gliptone Carnauba Cream Wax

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

The original carnauba cream wax is made from only the finest ingredients. It is the standard by which all other waxes are judged. Contains the highest content of #1 Brazlilian carnauba for premium durability' Leaves an incredible, mirror like deep luster.

16oz £12.50 + p+p

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

Audi A4 boot. This is my wax/sealant test bed and is stripped of all other products before application.

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

I (like all of you I bet!) love to sniff at a new wax. This one doesn't really smell of anything but my own perverse interests shouldn't detract from the product. I applied using a Sonus pad and the amount you see covered the boot. It went on very easily and spread very well. The same ease of use came into play on removal of the product, after about a 5 minute curing time.




























It did leave a very nice finish.

WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?

There are some very bold claims made about this wax and it needs to perform well. It did go on and off very well and left a very nice finish. I will update on the durability weekly (after each wash) so until I can confirm how well it lasts, watch this space.

Thanks to Keith at Dayton car care for providing the samples.

http://www.daytonagbcarcareltd.co.uk
__________________


----------

